# Sustituir altavoz Famitel



## deconfi (Ene 3, 2007)

Hola, soy nuevo y aun no estoy familiarizado con el foro. La electronica no es lo mio, pero siempre me ha gustado enredar con ella. Asi q mis conocimientos son muy basicos.
Mi pregunta esta relacionada con un telefono inalambrico q pille del punto limpio y q tras probarle deduje q era un fallo del altavoz , probé a soldar uno de un movil lo mas parecido posible y funciona a la perfeccion pero con una potencia algo escasa.
Me gustaria saber como guiarme para pillar un altavoz lo mas parecido posible y q saque algo mas de potencia. El original de famitel mide algo mas de 2cm de diametro y 0,4cm de ancho y es de 8Ω y 0,3W.
Alguna sugerencia, muchas gracias.


----------



## gaston sj (Ene 3, 2007)

hola pilla uno de 4 ohm y puede subir un poco la potencia y de 0.5w siempre del mismo ta,maño por quew despues no lo vas a poder encajar de buelta pero si tienes suficiente espacio puedes poner uno un poco nas grande saludos


----------



## deconfi (Ene 8, 2007)

Gracias, probaré como me dices, un saludo.


----------

